# Haddock Algarve



## MilburnCreek (Feb 10, 2013)

A low-fat, high-protein & super-high-vitamin, delicate-tasting way to prepare Haddock or other ocean whitefish...







*Haddock Algarve*

1 T. Olive Oil
1 Large Chopped Onions
6 Minced Garlic  Cloves 
3 cups roughly chopped fresh Spinach (baby spinach best)
3 cups roughly chopped fresh Kale (baby Kale best)
1 pound Nonfat Cottage Cheese
1 teaspoon Cayenne
1 pat butter (just enough to grease baking dish)
1.5 pounds fresh Haddock (about two med. filets)
3 sliced Plum Tomatoes
1 teaspoon Basil
1 teaspoon Black Pepper
1 T. Tarragon


1) Sautée onion and garlic over med. heat in olive oil 10 minutes.

2) Add Spinach and Kale. Sautée 3 minutes, stirring constantly.

3) Thoroughly mix Cottage Cheese, cayenne, and spinach/onion mixture in a bowl.

4) Grease 9 x 12 baking dish.  Layer Cheese/spinach mix in bottom; then place filets skin-side-down on top. Cover with sliced tomatoes. Sprinkle with Black pepper, basil, and tarragon.

5) Bake in low oven (about 300 degrees) for 30 minutes.

Makes two man-sized servings.

*Nutritional Information Per Serving[/B

Calories	828.2

  Total Fat	13.2 g
    	  Saturated Fat	3.3 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat	 2.3 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	5.8 g

  Cholesterol	282.8 mg
  Sodium	     1,606.1 mg
   Potassium   2,628.5 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	44.4 g
    	  Dietary Fiber	  8.4 g
    	  Sugars	        12.2 g

 Protein	137.0 g

% Minimum Daily Requirements (based on 2000 cal diet, males) 

Vitamin A	643.5 %
Vitamin B-12	110.0 %
  Vitamin B-6	  99.7 %
 Vitamin C	185.6 %
  Vitamin D	    0.0 %
  Vitamin E	          18.8 %
  Calcium	          47.0 %
  Copper	          32.3 %
  Folate	          53.1 %
  Iron	          56.3 %
  Magnesium	  67.8 %
  Manganese	  90.3 %
  Niacin	          89.4 %
  Pantothnic Acid 11.3 %
  Phosphorus    	118.3 %
  Riboflavin	  44.3 %
  Selenium	        237.4 %
  Thiamin	          26.0 %
  Zinc	          25.2 %*


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 10, 2013)

Tasty:food-smiley-016:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

Be good made with halibut I bet. Never had haddock before.is that a founder?
Hey Milburn you ever eat cobia. ?


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Be good made with halibut I bet. Never had haddock before.is that a founder?
> Hey Milburn you ever eat cobia. ?



Haddock is in the cod/pollack family of whitefish - ocean swimmers rather than bay ground feeders (which is what flounder is).

Cant say as i've ever had cobra......ewwww....lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

Cobia not cobra
..lol.. some east coast group swimming whitefish..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cobia not cobra
> ..lol.. some east coast group swimming whitefish..



ROFL....yeah, I read that too fast!   Nope, never had cobia...thats more of a tropical fish, we never even see it up here in stores in the frozen northlands....


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cobia yeah boy east coast treat ain't gonna find that in a store. dude at fish house like damn!!!! look at his face


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like Indonesian river poisoned carp to me..or pork ribs from my salty  ninja boar at cave 6 in Chippewa mtns.


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ha hahahha very good. Actually very good!! Good 1 bro ninja!!!!


----------

